# DNP Advise pls



## Frandeman

So I heard so much about that I have to try it

Got hold of 25 caps at 250mg

I'm quite lean atm but want to be shreeded

So best advice you can give me to get the most of it

I'm on test tren too 

From last 2 weeks


----------



## 66983

@GeordieOak70

Also interested in this myself as I 'll be cutting later in the year.

@Frandeman

Have a look at this vid, thought it may be of use with you already being so lean.

The guy also did a 5 day DNP diary (in his vids)


----------



## uhitmeudie

Don't feel the need to go over 250mg. You want a dose that lets you still maintain your current quality of life (i.e. not crazy sweats, lethargy, gym performance) while still gaining the benefits of a big deficit from the dnp. More does = a bigger deficit but dnp is a poison and it does drain you hardcore at larger doses.


----------



## Frandeman

It's dosed 250mg x25 pills

So I was thinking 25 day one each day


----------



## Eddias

when you do it please keep a log interests me as well,


----------



## nWo

Frandeman said:


> It's dosed 250mg x25 pills
> 
> So I was thinking 25 day one each day


 25 days is quite long for a DNP cycle, generally the longer the cycle goes on the sides get worse, as the DNP accumulates over time. Generally though yeah, just run one tab a day until you can't hack it anymore :lol:


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Just run 1 tab daily, depending on sides after 4-5 days increase to 500mg, thats it. Increase after this youll see amazing results but wont be able to function with daily life. Cravings after 500mg are ridiculous, your never full when youve eaten. Also most people gain back the weight post dnp, due to binging. Keep diet the same 4-7 days post dnp then introduce carbs..or up calories slowly..amazing recomp effect. Only supps needed really are electrolytes and plenty of water. Also recommend an appetite suppressant and stimulants..amphet's are goat at high doses 

also recommend low carbs, less sweating. Personally higher carbs dont burn more fat as people think. the greater the deficit the better the results


----------



## Frandeman

Eddias said:


> when you do it please keep a log interests me as well,


 Ain't got time for that mate

I will post pictures though :whistling:


----------



## Flipper

Keeping carbs low to moderate (below 100g), fat lowish and protein high while on 250mg per day helped keep sides down to a minimum for me.

Not sweating too bad with that and cravings were under control.

Good luck man keep well hydrated.


----------



## Frandeman

Easy then

First 5 days 250

Next 10 days 500

Low carbs low fats all protein I want to keep me full

And loads of water

I start tonight. ..can't wait 

Appreciate it chaps :thumb


----------



## 66983

Everything you need to know here, its a long read but covers every aspect of using DNP.

https://forum.enhancedathlete.com/discussion/7/dnp

Another shorter good read.

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/112234-massive-dnp-info.html


----------



## Frandeman

Sparkey said:


> Everything you need to know here, its a long read but covers every aspect of using DNP.
> 
> https://forum.enhancedathlete.com/discussion/7/dnp


 have you read it ?

conclusion please

aint got a week to read all that :crazy:


----------



## nWo

Frandeman said:


> have you read it ?
> 
> conclusion please
> 
> aint got a week to read all that :crazy:


 Pretty much, drink lots of water, no intense cardio... and the main part about diet and supps:

Usage --> Diet:

Lots of Water! and other fluids like Diet Sodas!

A diet while on DNP is nonsense since due to its non-hormonal actions there is no benefit in shifting nutrients.

You will get bad sugar-cravings though!
(Yohimbine, Ephedrine and especially Sibutramine are effective in combatting this!).

Just remember that carbs will get you heated
(so after carb intake you will start to feel warm for about 10 minutes, but without carbs you will find everything to taste disgusting!).

The 2 gram per lbs of bodyweight protein rule is also nonsense!
(DNP is not catabolic at all).

Keep your intake of vegetables high
(especially any kind of Lettuce, cucumber etc.)
Also Fruits (with the exception of Bananas/strawberries/grapes)
do combat a lot of sides
(refrigerate some Apples, Oranges, Mangos, Peaches and a Pineapple and you will have a tasty meal that also makes you feel more at ease while "on").

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supplementing T2 and T3 or not?:

This has been a controversial subject...

Let's clear some things up (MALLET will thank me for it!):
T3 is NOT catabolic!
In certain amounts it is very ANABOLIC....

T2 + T3 help DNP operate at peak efficiency; Maximizing Fat Loss!

Especially since the thyroid can shut down, the amounts we supplement are quite anabolic/anti-catabolic (Why I GAINED 4 lbs LBM)!

For the people afraid of suppressing their thyroid:
Fact is T3 and DNP compete a little, so supplementing T3 on a DNP-cycle would be far less suppressive on TSH than on a T3/Clen or T3-only cycle.
Not to mention the fact that getting off DNP would give your Thyroid a boost too so recovering would be easier than from the proposed T3-only cycle...

T2 info (there is little info available on such a wonderful substance!):

(((((I read most Pubmed searches on Thyroid-metabolites and found this to be the found most important things to know)))))

- Potency wise: 400 mcg T2 = 50 mcg T3
- T2 is far less catabolic than T3 even when abused:
- T2 is far less suppressive on FSH than T3
- 3,5-T2 is more suitable for fat loss than 3,3-T2.
- T2 is only active for about an hour.
- T2 is most effective when supplemented with T3
(or when natural production of T3 is high).
- Although T3 has a long half-life, periodic intervals per day of taking it yields far better results!

T2 is best taken as much divided during the day as possible; 3 is a minimum
(it is only active for one hour and preferably with meals since it will burn all the fats/carbs you get in immediately!).

T2 unlike T3 is not likely to be catabolic even when abused.
(as previously mentioned T3 engaged in proper usage is quite anabolic!).

T2 is available @ Team LR

P.S. Team LR probably uses ethanol (Nail polish remover) as a dissolver so the stuff tastes like crap, right before taking it, put it in an Empty cap
(the cap will dissolve within 2 minutes of coming in contact with a liquid so take it just before!).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Proper supplementation:

People tend to use TOO MUCH supplements on DNP.
Therefore making it way too complicated and frightening

In low dose cycles the described supplements (below) are more than enough!

In dosages like 600/800/1000 mg ED
Magnesium/Phyto-chemicals/GSE become essential!

2-10 gram Potassium Gluconoate ED
ECY (E/C/Y/G/A @ 25/200/5/40/75 mg)
2x Vitamin C @ 500 mg
2x Vitamin E @ 400 IU
3x 400 mcg T2
3x 15 mcg T3

Optional:
Ketotifen or Benadryl (preferably on hand!)
Melatonin (preferably on hand!)
R-ALA
Magnesium (very useful in higher dosages like 400 mg DNP or more!)
Taurine @ 500 mg ED

ECY (E/C/Y/G/A @ 25/200/5/40/75 mg):
Ephedrine/Cafeine/Yohimbine/Guggelsterones/Acetyl-L-carnitine
@ 25/200/5/40/75 mg!
(should contain SYNTHETIC guggelsterones and SYNTHETIC yohimbine both available at ********).

Usage: To combat Lethargy, Curb Appetite and Cravings, to free fatty acid for better fat burning and for better fat burning in "stubborn fat".

T2 + T3:
Fat loss, preventing lethargy and maybe even anabolism/anti-catabolism

Vitamin C & Vitamin E:
Basically all the Anti-oxidants you need: A Water soluble and a Fat soluble one!
due to their activity-span take twice a day!

Potassium Gluconoate:
You loose a lot of minerals through sweating!
The electrolytes you have to replace are Sodium and Potassium
(in Latin Natrium and Kalium),
sodium is relatively easy to get through ones diet
(table salt is sodiumchloride/natriumchloride).
Potassium is a little harder to get
(Still Potassium is present in a lot of vegetables).

10 grams a day of Potassium Gluconoate is best
(actually 10 grams is way overkill especially since that would mean
1,6 gram of Potassium supplementation a day for a 200 mg cycle).
2 grams is more than enough...

Potassium Gluconoate will keep strength up and battle muscle cramps!

Potassium gluconoate (16% Potassium) is $20 per 3 lbs at ********!

Ketotifen or Benadryl (Ketotifen is much more potent):
As Anti-histamine (for Allergies)
As sleeping Aid (take before bed!)
Upgrading the Fat cell receptors
Keeping the ECY effective (during longer runs like 30 days)

Melatonin:
Anti-oxdidant + Sleeping Aid.

Taurine
Compensate Taurine Levels in Liver...

Magnesium or R-ala
As Anti-Oxidant!


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> Everything you need to know here, its a long read but covers every aspect of using DNP.
> 
> https://forum.enhancedathlete.com/discussion/7/dnp
> 
> Another shorter good read.
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/112234-massive-dnp-info.html


 thanks for the link mate., the more information about this the better :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983

Frandeman said:


> have you read it ?
> 
> conclusion please
> 
> aint got a week to read all that :crazy:


 The key points for me are:

Take the cap with either some yogurt or protein shake as you can get a burning sensation in the stomach/intestines.

You will hold a fair bit of water (up to 10lbs) this is a side effect of the DNP, it will go about a week after you stop the course.

Take with a low calories drink seem's to get it to pass into the intestines quicker (diet coke etc).

Stick to 250 a day with 20 mins cardio (just steady walking) one video I watched last night the guy did 250 for 3 weeks then upped to 500 on the last week and he said he was out of breath just laying in bed! f**k that.

Caffeine or some other appetite suppressant to control the crazy hunger cravings and give you some energy.

Diet coke will ease the cravings being sweet.

No alcohol, not even moderate, being a diuretic this is a big no no, small amount of vitamins to take, plenty water, T3 will help you lose more fat but it's not necessary.

Absolutely no Clenbuterol whilst on..

Insomnia is common so a mild sleep aid like melatonin should help.

And finally, you will feel like absoloute dog sh1te whilst on it, don't think more is better, this is where people run into problems.

Good luck :thumb


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> The key points for me are:
> 
> Take the cap with either some yogurt or protein shake as you can get a burning sensation in the stomach/intestines.
> 
> You will hold a fair bit of water (up to 10lbs) this is a side effect of the DNP, it will go about a week after you stop the course.
> 
> Take with a low calories drink seem's to get it to pass into the intestines quicker (diet coke etc).
> 
> Stick to 250 a day with 20 mins cardio (just steady walking) one video I watched last night the guy did 250 for 3 weeks then upped to 500 on the last week and he said he was out of breath just laying in bed! f**k that.
> 
> Caffeine or some other appetite suppressant to control the crazy hunger cravings and give you some energy.
> 
> Diet coke will ease the cravings being sweet.
> 
> No alcohol, not even moderate, being a diuretic this is a big no no, small amount of vitamins to take, plenty water, T3 will help you lose more fat but it's not necessary.
> 
> Absolutely no Clenbuterol whilst on..
> 
> Insomnia is common so a mild sleep aid like melatonin should help.
> 
> And finally, you will feel like absoloute dog sh1te whilst on it,* don't think more is better, this is where people run into problems. *
> 
> Good luck :thumb


 Good summary mate, , I read it all before I read this, damm, You summarised it nicely

Bit in bold I found important, he says if nothing much happening after 2 or 3 days, don't be tempted to start jacking up the dose


----------



## Raposo

Don't use.

It's not about the risk, but the cut fat properties.

The real problem with using DNP is that it increase the appetite a lot.

I used 500 ED and some days 750, and the weight losing was too slowy cause I couldn't eat properly or work out hard owing to the sweating.

For me the more wiseable is:

Use 250 ED or EOD

Use other things as ephedrine, clembuterol, or other.

Diet:

Water and Diet sodas. The enough to do not get cramps. I like lucorade zero for the electrolytes. But don't be mad, with 1 or 2 litres more than an average day would be enough.

I would rather increase de carbohydrates and decrease the fats. But only because I can work out harder in this way. The heatead with that dosage of DNP is not a nuisance.

Keep anthistaminics just in case. I like using ketotifen fumarate (zasten) for rashes but cetirizine works either.

And the pack of supplements that I normally use is:

Omega 3 (2-3)

Chelated magnesium (200 mg more or less)

Taurine (a scoop, it would be 2-3 g)

Some others are reccomended but not essencial as:

Vit C

ECGC

Quercetin

selenium

Vit E

NAC

Pyruvate

Why I am not a fan of the antioxidants?

Well, the DNP reduce the formation of mitochondrial free radicals. People often have the false idea that with high rates of fat oxidation, mitochondrial oxidative stress is heightened. DNP decreases the mitochrondial membrane potencial, which in turn reduces the "crowding" of electrons and the genesis of free radicals.

But there are a rare second order metabolite of DNP (a semiquinone) can cause cataracts. Most people ara able to neutralize this pro-oxidant with no problems (so I am). But you can have a deficency or genetic mutation that makes you susceptible. You have to use a NORMAL daily dose of : vit C, vit E and if you want ALA and coQ10. But no a superdose.

Finally: if you are using smart drugs be carefull. I was using DNP and noopept together and I had several problems that they look like "hay fever" but they weren't. The next time I didn't use noopept or other noortropics with DNP and I have not got the same problems. So I think is a bad idea to mix them, but I don't know why,


----------



## 66983

@Frandeman You started on these yet bud?


----------



## Frandeman

Sparkey said:


> @Frandeman You started on these yet bud?


 Yeah 5 day today

Looking leaner already


----------



## 66983

Frandeman said:


> Yeah 5 day today
> 
> Looking leaner already


 How you finding them? any advice/thoughts?


----------



## Eddias

Sparkey said:


> How you finding them? any advice/thoughts?


 interested to know as well, do they give you the jitters? Clen even at 10mg gives me the shakes


----------



## Frandeman

Sparkey said:


> How you finding them? any advice/thoughts?


 250mg day

all day hot and more tired than usual

But nothing I can't handle


----------



## JohhnyC

Eddias said:


> interested to know as well, do they give you the jitters? *Clen even at 10mg gives me the shakes*


 doing 40mcg now and zero effects. :confused1:


----------



## Eddias

JohhnyC said:


> doing 40mcg now and zero effects. :confused1:


 40mcg Jezz i would be all over the place, I have to crack the tabs in half, major shakes for about an hour, Jittering and weird feeling for the rest of the day, and if i do not consume tons of Taurine major cramps. I am using the the Chinese one so guessing its damn strong or I am a woos


----------



## JohhnyC

Eddias said:


> 40mcg Jezz i would be all over the place, I have to crack the tabs in half, major shakes for about an hour, Jittering and weird feeling for the rest of the day, and if i do not consume tons of Taurine major cramps. I am using the the Chinese one so guessing its damn strong or I am a woos


 Just made a post on it. Looks like I've got fake ones, balls


----------



## Eddias

JohhnyC said:


> Just made a post on it. Looks like I've got fake ones, balls


 that sucks, sounds like you might have a s**t batch. I have tried to go up to one tab but it leaves me freaking out all day with major Jitters, I must just react badly to it, as ECA i get a lovely buzz from it and it even increases my strength slightly.


----------



## 66983

At 40mcg I would turn into Michael J Fox!


----------



## Frandeman

Sparkey said:


> At 40mcg I would turn into Michael J Fox!


 Dnp amazing drug

Been 7 days on it

250mg daily

Apart from heat and first few days my stomach was a bit funny it's all good

One more week and I'll get some pictures up


----------



## gregstm

Frandeman said:


> Dnp amazing drug
> 
> Been 7 days on it
> 
> 250mg daily
> 
> Apart from heat and first few days my stomach was a bit funny it's all good
> 
> One more week and I'll get some pictures up


 If you say Its good and you took mandy on it then I will try it 

Just thinking coz Im coming back after long break, didnt lost size just put some fat on and dont know if its worth to use it straight away or wait few weeks till ttm+t3 do some job

Or do 2 weeks at beggining and 2 weeks before summer


----------



## JohhnyC

Frandeman said:


> Dnp amazing drug
> 
> Been 7 days on it
> 
> 250mg daily
> 
> Apart from heat and first few days my stomach was a bit funny it's all good
> 
> One more week and I'll get some pictures up


 What do you reckon it would like during summer heat. It's getting near 30 where i am and in a month will be mid 30s.


----------



## uhitmeudie

JohhnyC said:


> What do you reckon it would like during summer heat. It's getting near 30 where i am and in a month will be mid 30s.


 Grab yourself a fan and it'll be alright. At 200-250mg the heat is hardly a nuisance.. slight sweats but nothing major and keep carbs to a minimum to prevent the heat that follows. Night time when you're sleeping a fan is nice and keeps you cool so you can sleep with a duvet if you hate sleeping without one. It's been warm today and last couple days and I feel the exact same as when it was 12 or 13.


----------



## Frandeman

JohhnyC said:


> What do you reckon it would like during summer heat. It's getting near 30 where i am and in a month will be mid 30s.


 No the best time to do it

Before summer better

Ready for the beach


----------



## Etoboss

Is it true that if you take dnp with t3 you won't gain water weight? Seen it been said a few times now on diff forums. Side affects of low t3 hormone in the body is water retention hence if take dnp without t3 it lowers your t3 = water retention?

My bro just started dnp yesterday 1 200mg tab. All day he was hot. I take it that must be crystal dnp as it kicked in straight away?


----------



## anabolik

I don't really hold water on DNP like some people, I must be lucky. Just finished 2 weeks on 375mg a day myself, lost 12lbs and more shredded than I've ever been. Feels good!

My tips:

low-med carbs (mainly fruit)

lots of diet pop with ice, drink this continuously throughout your day to help keep your temp down

try and go as long as possible after waking before your first meal

lots of coffee but not after 6pm or so

use stevia instead of sugar

buy and wear exclusively a few vest tops you can wear and wash in rotation, maybe shorts too if you're still feeling it

try and keep moving and stay awake all day, if you nap you'll only find it harder to sleep at night

use electrolytes for post workout, get them cheap off ebay


----------



## 66983

@Frandeman where's these pic's brother?

You still on DNP?


----------



## Frandeman

Sparkey said:


> @Frandeman where's these pic's brother?
> 
> You still on DNP?


 One more week left

21 days in total

After weekend binge I look the same :whistling:


----------



## Eddias

Frandeman said:


> One more week left
> 
> 21 days in total
> 
> After weekend binge I look the same :whistling:


 any side effects? Clen gives me the jitters big time wondered if DNP would be similar


----------



## Etoboss

anabolik said:


> I don't really hold water on DNP like some people, I must be lucky. Just finished 2 weeks on 375mg a day myself, lost 12lbs and more shredded than I've ever been. Feels good!
> 
> My tips:
> 
> low-med carbs (mainly fruit)
> 
> lots of diet pop with ice, drink this continuously throughout your day to help keep your temp down
> 
> try and go as long as possible after waking before your first meal
> 
> lots of coffee but not after 6pm or so
> 
> use stevia instead of sugar
> 
> buy and wear exclusively a few vest tops you can wear and wash in rotation, maybe shorts too if you're still feeling it
> 
> try and keep moving and stay awake all day, if you nap you'll only find it harder to sleep at night
> 
> use electrolytes for post workout, get them cheap off ebay


 Lucky you! My bro 2 days in now and he said his abs have started to vanish! Wtf.

Was you eating under maintenance mate? If so by how much?

when did u finish it mate? Maybe have water to come off yet!


----------



## Etoboss

Frandeman said:


> One more week left
> 
> 21 days in total
> 
> After weekend binge I look the same :whistling:


 Do you feel watery mate? Maybe that's why you look the same?


----------



## anabolik

Etoboss said:


> Lucky you! My bro 2 days in now and he said his abs have started to vanish! Wtf.
> 
> Was you eating under maintenance mate? If so by how much?
> 
> when did u finish it mate? Maybe have water to come off yet!


 Yea mate was eating about 1000 cals under maintenance, 200g protein a day. Just finished a few days ago, ended up travelling round Wales in my camper for the last week as I was getting too irritable to stay around people haha

Weight has dropped by 1lb since coming off but I'm still dieting so I'm sure it's still fat coming off. Not sure why I don't hold water, definitely lucky!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> One more week left
> 
> 21 days in total
> 
> After weekend binge I look the same :whistling:


 c0ck in hand awaiting new pics


----------



## Frandeman

Eddias said:


> any side effects? Clen gives me the jitters big time wondered if DNP would be similar


 Heat and hunger



Etoboss said:


> Do you feel watery mate? Maybe that's why you look the same?


 Had too much ice cream when was high


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Frandeman said:


> Heat and hunger
> 
> Had too much ice cream when was high


 Is it safe to get high while on DNP?

more importantly, What brand of ice cream?


----------



## Frandeman

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Is it safe to get high while on DNP?
> 
> more importantly, What brand of ice cream?


 Safe yes

I was finally proper f**ked

Can't remember ice cream lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Frandeman said:


> Safe yes
> 
> I was finally proper f**ked
> 
> Can't remember ice cream lol


 Lol sounds alright actually


----------



## Etoboss

Frandeman said:


> One more week left
> 
> 21 days in total
> 
> After weekend binge I look the same :whistling:


 Bump for any updates


----------



## Frandeman

Etoboss said:


> Bump for any updates


 Leaner than I ever been :whistling:

I'll get some pictures on Sunday as I'm too busy having fun :thumb


----------



## Etoboss

Frandeman said:


> Leaner than I ever been :whistling:
> 
> I'll get some pictures on Sunday as I'm too busy having fun :thumb


 Really! wow wait till water comes off then be even more leaner unless you don't hold water on it


----------



## 66983

Frandeman said:


> Leaner than I ever been :whistling:
> 
> I'll get some pictures on Sunday as I'm too busy having fun :thumb


 Better be naked or don't bother! :tongue10:


----------



## JohhnyC

@Frandeman

What was final result? Lose much in terms in lbs?


----------



## Smitch

I was dying on 125mg a day of the old D Hacks stuff.

Still got about 30 per caps left, I'm tempted to give it another go but being in a suit all day i just know I'll be hot and sweating my b0llocks off the whole time.


----------



## Etoboss

Smitch said:


> I was dying on 125mg a day of the old D Hacks stuff.
> 
> Still got about 30 per caps left, I'm tempted to give it another go but being in a suit all day i just know I'll be hot and sweating my b0llocks off the whole time.


 What was your weight loss like mate? Worth the sweats?

Did you hold water?


----------



## Smitch

Etoboss said:


> What was your weight loss like mate? Worth the sweats?
> 
> Did you hold water?


 Didn't see a lot of difference to be fair, the idea was to run a low dose for a few weeks but just couldn't take the lethargy and the sweating.


----------



## Etoboss

Smitch said:


> Didn't see a lot of difference to be fair, the idea was to run a low dose for a few weeks but just couldn't take the lethargy and the sweating.


 Do you no how much weight you lost mate?

I have been doing loads of reading up on people's dnp results and most people don't seem happy with the weight loss. People saying they could of lost same weight on a normal calorie deficit / cardio without dnp.

Very mixed reviews in the real life dnp results. Doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Smitch

Etoboss said:


> I have been doing loads of reading up on people's dnp results and most people don't seem happy with the weight loss. People saying they could of lost same weight on a normal calorie deficit / cardio without dnp.
> 
> Very mixed reviews in the real life dnp results. Doesn't seem worth it.


 I think if i could bare 250mg for two weeks I'd get good results, obviously if you're higher body fat you will notice the effects less.

I know guys that have done 500mg a day for 2 weeks and saw decent fat loss, they did look like death though at the time.


----------



## JohhnyC

Etoboss said:


> Do you no how much weight you lost mate?
> 
> I have been doing loads of reading up on people's dnp results and most people don't seem happy with the weight loss. People saying they could of lost same weight on a normal calorie deficit / cardio without dnp.
> 
> *Very mixed reviews in the real life dnp results. Doesn't seem worth it. *


 Really? seems like a 0.75 - 1lb a day from what I am reading but of course very dose and cal dependant. That's what I'd expect for the risk taken


----------



## 66983

Starting my DNP / T3 run on Friday of this week.


----------



## Etoboss

When you google it and do some heavy research I was struggling to find peoples pics before and after. Loads of logs that start and never finish. Even when they claim loosing big lbs and when asked for pics they go silent lol. Not saying all have shown no pics to prove the loss there is a few with good results. But loads! Seem to stop and feel like they have blaster a few weeks of feeling exhausted and shitty for a few lbs.

My bro started dnp must of been on About 2 week now. Scales not moved but waist size gone down. Doesn't feel flat or watery. 125mg/ed with t3. Yellow magic. Strength has stayed the same. Only sides that was from day 1! Is the sweating. Day 1 felt the same as day 10 to him heat wise. He thinks he could of achieved this with just cardio and lower cals. But told him to weight 1 week after just in case the water is hiding the results


----------



## Etoboss

Sparkey said:


> Starting my DNP / T3 run on Friday of this week.


 Get a log going


----------



## Frandeman

JohhnyC said:


> @Frandeman
> 
> What was final result? Lose much in terms in lbs?


 No really

Had s**t diet last few days

Looking lean but could have done much better if didn't had so much s**t to eat

I can't diet for longer that 4 days


----------



## gazzamongo

Got a batch of midas touch im gonna hop onto soon ( no previous experience )

My job is a mix of driving and warehouse (night shift 20:00 to 06:00)

At 125g a day will i look normal (for me) or will workmates be like " hey wassup? You just got notified your being pulled in for questioning in the saville enquiry?"

Obvs I'm intending to lie about any dramatic fat loss "2 weeks. Dieted like f**k. Just takes willpower bruv!"


----------



## uhitmeudie

gazzamongo said:


> Got a batch of midas touch im gonna hop onto soon ( no previous experience )
> 
> My job is a mix of driving and warehouse (night shift 20:00 to 06:00)
> 
> At 125g a day will i look normal (for me) or will workmates be like " hey wassup? You just got notified your being pulled in for questioning in the saville enquiry?"
> 
> Obvs I'm intending to lie about any dramatic fat loss "2 weeks. Dieted like f**k. Just takes willpower bruv!"


 125mg will be very manageable and it shouldn't affect your performance. Im not sure of warehouse conditions but you will feel slightly warmer and if you're on your feet walking around picking then you might break a small sweat. Be mindful of carb intake when you're on your break because that'll cause a small increase in temperature. Otherwise have fun

Depending on calorie deficit through activity and diet you'll probably lose 4-7lbs after the water weight comes off


----------



## gazzamongo

Cheers, steady away then 

Im plant based so kinda hard to get out the way of them carbs.

Im thinking stuff like scrambled egg , green smoothies with moderate fruit ( fructose good for the liver on dnp right ?) and gnawing on blocks of tofu ( omnivores grimacing no doubt )

Got some synthetine coming too so ill let people know what i think of that


----------



## Etoboss

Update on my Bro's dnp cycle

been on 125mg yellow magic with 50mcg t3 for 2 weeks. Start weight was 12.7lb finish weight 11.13lb. So it defo worked for him! Was eating 1600-1700cals. Little weights little cardio. Big cheats on weekends. He re weight in a weeks time see if water has come off

He stopped it early wanted to go 3 weeks but was having breathing trouble. Like always panting worse at night when in bed. Anyone no what that could be? Dehydration?


----------



## Etoboss

He has lost 1" off his bicep wtf. He doesn't hold fat on his arms so it's not fat. He does feel really flat but makes me think them 8lbs he lost was mostly water out his muscle and when that water is replaced after stopping dnp his weight will go back up?


----------



## uhitmeudie

Etoboss said:


> He has lost 1" off his bicep wtf. He doesn't hold fat on his arms so it's not fat. He does feel really flat but makes me think them 8lbs he lost was mostly water out his muscle and when that water is replaced after stopping dnp his weight will go back up?


 DNP sucks out glycogen therefore what he's experiencing is being flat. Flat and a 'bloaty watery' look is normal on DNP due to its water retention properties (a fantastic look [sarcasm]). He'll bounce a couple lbs over the next 10 days as the DNP clears and glycogen/water is replenished.


----------



## 66983

Etoboss said:


> He has lost 1" off his bicep wtf. He doesn't hold fat on his arms so it's not fat. He does feel really flat but makes me think them 8lbs he lost was mostly water out his muscle and when that water is replaced after stopping dnp his weight will go back up?


 Unless your extremely ripped (like 6%BF maximum) I guarantee you've got fat on your arms, fat is not distributed to a particular place it goes all over the body, yes you will accumulate more around the waist etc but it goes on everywhere.

I lost 1.5" off my arms on my last cut.


----------

